# BoBaZ - Picture thread



## BoBaZ (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome to my p.t.

Now I will show my collections 


My Gorgyrella inermis (I sold she )



O. sp. Philippines MF



Ch. c MM



Ch. c MF



B. vagans before eggsack



My cat 



Sling H. maculata 



and Ch. fimbriatus



blue ring scolo



T. cyaneum sling



L. violaceopes



L. arenicola sling



H. lividum 



H. lividum MF



P. irminia



H. incei 2x





Brachypelma slings



A. geniculata male





Regards 
BoBaZ


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice pictures 
Great collection as well.


----------



## wayne the pain (Jul 14, 2008)

Cool collection :clap:


----------



## BoBaZ (Jul 15, 2008)

Tkanks.

I must increase it


----------



## BoBaZ (Jul 25, 2008)

New Photos :

fishing xD


















Bart


----------



## SoupyC (Jul 27, 2008)

What species is this? Looks like an alien.


----------



## BoBaZ (Jul 28, 2008)

This is L. arenicola - Dancing white lady spider.


----------



## BoBaZ (Aug 6, 2008)

Food 



B. vagans



H. maculata


----------



## crpy (Aug 6, 2008)

BoBaZ said:


> B. vagans
> 
> 
> 
> Nice collection, she is GORGEOUS!!!!, Knowing cats as I do, he/she probably demanded to be in the thread lol.


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 6, 2008)

I loved the pic of your cat in the middle of all your Ts. haha. Nice collection u got there.


----------



## BoBaZ (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank's.

I love My cat


----------



## Krazy Kat (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautiful collection.Great job on the pics..:razz:


----------



## BoBaZ (Aug 10, 2008)

slings


----------



## BoBaZ (Aug 16, 2008)

And more slings 

30x A. geniculata 


3x A. avicularia 


crickets


H. lividum , MF


----------



## BoBaZ (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## seanbond (Aug 24, 2008)

nice setups and collection dude!


----------



## BoBaZ (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks 

More :





The birdeater 


New buy :


----------



## pato_chacoana (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice shots! I like the birdeater   What sp. is that one? I can't be certain from the photo.

regards,

pato.


----------



## BoBaZ (Aug 29, 2008)

Brachypelma vagans, MF


----------



## seanbond (Aug 31, 2008)

is that a bird dude?


----------



## BoBaZ (Sep 1, 2008)

Young pigeon.


----------



## BoBaZ (Sep 23, 2008)

New buy:





and ...

P. irminia adult male



A. geniculata subadult male


----------



## deez8legz (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice collection and pics. Cool lookin cat too.


----------



## BoBaZ (Nov 3, 2008)

More my pics 

Bad foto T. gigas 



S. calceatum



H. maculata



C. fasciatum



king 



B. boehmei



P. ornata



P. cancerides violet



Female P. irminia meaby gravid...









her enclosure





"Small" A. geniculata and enc. 







B. albopilosum enc. :





B. vagans female after cocon and enc.





P. regalis




Regards


----------



## badboi (Nov 5, 2008)

yea right....small A. geniculata


----------



## dalitan (Nov 6, 2008)

nice pics...esp. the orph form phil?...


----------



## BoBaZ (Nov 13, 2008)

dalitan said:


> nice pics...esp. the orph form phil?...


No, proabably from Ondrej Rehak, but Im not sure  (My friend sell me this female).


----------



## BoBaZ (Nov 17, 2008)

AM C. sp. blue




And some new buys :

C. sp. blue sling



P. cambridgei x2 sling's



H. 'hercules' 



A. gigas 25 cm



AM geniculata



H. maculata 



And, best for end X. immanis L1  





genic AF











And with boyfriend, but she not happy with him


----------



## BoBaZ (Nov 23, 2008)

Cat 



H. hercules after molt



P. ornata after molt





Ch. fimbriatus female after molt


----------



## olablane (Nov 23, 2008)

Terrific!!!!


----------

